# My awards for costume contest



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I forgot to include the men's version.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Absolutely!! I really like the tombstone one


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I really like your ribbons for runner-ups. Very creative! I just finished my awards for various categories at our party for this year. I must confess I borrowed the idea from someone on this site though. ( They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.) Let me know what you think.












The tombstones came from Dollar Tree $1 each, the bases came from Hobby Lobby $1.49 each, and the engraved plates came from a local trophy place, they were the most expensive part of the awards $8 each. The total for each award was around $10.50. The fact that I made them and they are one of a kind to our guests is priceless! One more thing, the tombstones were all black & grey, I spray painted them Gold, then hand painted the skeletons, RIP, and spiders with a craft brush.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I like them. Mine was a dollar tree stone, too. I get a lot of my ideas from this site! Imitation is most def the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I love both of y'all's awards.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

very different, great job!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nicw job Edward! Those look very polished and finished!
And yes, they are one of a kind and that makes them special! I love making my own and the fact that you just can't go buy anything like it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those are awesome! I've been using the store bought ones, but I was thinking of making my own for next year. Thanks for the inspiration.


Edward said:


> I really like your ribbons for runner-ups. Very creative! I just finished my awards for various categories at our party for this year. I must confess I borrowed the idea from someone on this site though. ( They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.) Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 134855
> View attachment 134856
> The tombstones came from Dollar Tree $1 each, the bases came from Hobby Lobby $1.49 each, and the engraved plates came from a local trophy place, they were the most expensive part of the awards $8 each. The total for each award was around $10.50. The fact that I made them and they are one of a kind to our guests is priceless! One more thing, the tombstones were all black & grey, I spray painted them Gold, then hand painted the skeletons, RIP, and spiders with a craft brush.


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are great!

We did gift baskets for Grand Prizes last year for 2 of the games we played. 
One was Movie themed:
Tub of Popcorn, 2 Horror DVDs (bought at Walmart out of the $5 bin), Theater snacks, Candy, and a gift card to the local movie theater.
The other was 'Coffee themed':
2 ceramic coffee mugs (bought at $1 store), a pound of Dunkin pumpkin spice coffee, a Dunkin gift card, and some snacks/candy.
Both were put in these Halloween wicker baskets found also at the $1 store with tissue paper, wrap and ribbons. They looked legit and they were super cheap to put together. The people who won really liked them and thought they were professionally done. I will try to find some pics and post.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

These are so nice, I wouldn't know why anyone would want anything else! i wonder why I never thought of this... -> I agree on the imitation = flattery! XD


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

@mister sinister: great ideas btw, I've finally got an idea for the costume prizes, it's usually a metal cd and dvd, but not very nicely done, quite plain in fact. thanx!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think they are all very nice!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm starting to get excited, our Halloween Soiree is only 11 days away and I have 95% of the preparation work done. We are in a new location this year and we are having some new entertainment as well this year for our guests. We have a strolling magician performing magic, a character artist doing drawings of the guests, and we also have a DJ. Our caterer has all new dishes planned for the big night. October 27th will be here before we know it!!!!! I Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I really like your trophies & ribbons. Nice job guys!


----------

